
Help Make “The Essential Guide to Electronics in Shenzhen” a Reality - robin_reala
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=4585
======
gamache
Direct, "shut up and take my money!" link to the campaign:
[https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/the-essential-
gui...](https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/the-essential-guide-to-
electronics-in-shenzhen)

~~~
hga
And there's a $5 "Buy bunny a beer!" option, for stick-in-the-mud people like
me who've found value in what he's freely taught us over the years.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Drat, no Paypal / Amazon integration. Now giving him a richly-deserved pint
becomes more work...

------
olalonde
I lived in Shenzhen for the past 5 years (including one year in Hong Kong) and
moved to San Francisco last month. If anyone wants to talk over a coffee/beer,
feel free to shoot me an email. Not looking to gain anything from this other
than meeting people.

------
dropdatabase
My favorite thing in Shenzhen is bargaining for electronics at Huaqiangbei, it
feels like going to Disneyland. Over millions of square feet, merchants sell
stuff from wires, LEDs and transistors to headphones, monitors and hard-
drives. I used to pay electronics for 80% of their value, then I learned
Mandarin and got them for 40%. Definitely try learning numbers in Mandarin and
work on your poker face before getting your plane ticket.

------
jeffreyrogers
I think it's pretty cheap to print with lulu.com? I was looking at printing a
single copy of a translation I made for class and I think the hardcover would
have only come out to around $15. Might be worth looking into.

~~~
duskwuff
bunnie has a somewhat unusual book planned out here. Spiral binding, index
tabs, all kinds of oddball stuff. Lulu is more just about printing self-
published novels; I don't think they'll do what he wants.

There's some details about the contents of the book at:

[https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/the-essential-
gui...](https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/the-essential-guide-to-
electronics-in-shenzhen)

------
tvanantwerp
This looks really cool! I'm planning on moving to Hong Kong in about a year,
and I'm looking forward to making a few trips across the border with one of
these in my bag.

------
gjkood
Just bought 2 copies myself.

Looking forward to taking an introductory/exploratory trip to Shenzhen by this
Summer.

~~~
Taniwha
It's probably too late for this one but consider signing up for one of
Dangerous Prototypes hacker camps:

[http://dangerousprototypes.com/2016/01/15/hacker-camp-
shenzh...](http://dangerousprototypes.com/2016/01/15/hacker-camp-
shenzhen-2016-march-24-26/)

~~~
gjkood
Thank you Taniwha. I have signed up to be notified for the next one.

------
Kluny
I'd like to buy the book just to have it, though I have no current use for it,
but I can't afford $55 Canadian for an impulse buy right now. Hope you hit
your target and I'll get it when our dollar gets stronger! I've donated 5
bucks for now.

------
mmanfrin
I wish I had more experience with crafting electronics that I would find
utility out of going to a place like this because _it looks so freaking cool_.
Like a grown-up Best Buy Bazaar.

------
mafuyu
This looks great- just ordered my copy. I'm a huge bunnie fanboy, though. :)

Looks really helpful for bridging the gap people face in going from design to
manufacture in electronics.

------
sosha
Why not do it as a website or an app? Last thing I want to do when haggling
for transistors in downtown Shenzen is flip pages on a book

------
kitcar
This might do well on thinkgeek or similar, sold as a coffee table book

------
Ninjalicious
I bought two. I need to learn this stuff like yesterday.

------
teawithcarl
Awesome, thanks. Bought two for my friends.

------
ginkgotree
Done and done.

